

BBC is down... internal error or ddos?  - ljf
http://www.bbc.co.uk 

======
rdl
Thankfully, nuclear missiles are only launched if radio stations are down, not
websites.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1090400/HMS-
Apocalyp...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1090400/HMS-Apocalypse-
Deep-Atlantic-submarine-waits-alert-nuclear-missiles-end-world--.html)

"How on earth does [the submarine commander] know if the PM has been killed
and the normal chain of command obliterated? For obvious reasons, no one we
spoke to would elaborate on the precise protocols. Suffice it to say that
there is a complicated series of checks that the submarine commander must
perform to establish the true situation—one of which, curiously, is to
determine whether Radio 4 is still broadcasting."

~~~
JonnieCache
There would be little point in carrying on without radio 4 anyway to be
honest.

------
tristanperry
<http://bbcworldnews-japan.com/> works (I assume that's colocated in Japan
though)

Been down for a while now; no official Tweets from any of the official BBC
Twitter accounts it seems.

Edit: It's backup now. Was done for about 1 hour and 20 minutes.

------
estel
It went down at around 2239 GMT. I've not seen a hint on Twitter to suggest
that it was a DDOS, though I guess that doesn't rule it out.

@timweber: "So yes, it doesn't look too good. both internal and external DNS
are down, by the sounds of it." Edit: @richard_webber: "Not just DNS down for
the BBC, they've been taken off the Internet completely, no routing to
AS2818."

~~~
estel
Allegedly BGP routing issue:

23:26:01 <+GeeDee> cr0.ixnlon#sh ip bgp 132.185.132.21

23:26:01 <+GeeDee> % Network not in table

~~~
kierank
132.185.0.0/16 is back up but 212.58.0.0/16 isn't.

EDIT: 132.185.0.0/16 has gone again. (actually it's a bit less than a /16 but
I don't feel like looking it up)

------
guan
I can’t resolve www.bbc.co.uk using any of the four name servers
(ns1.thls.bbc.co.uk, ns1.bbc.co.uk, ns1.rbsov.bbc.co.uk and
ns1.thdo.bbc.co.uk). The last IP address Netcraft saw was 212.58.246.90, which
I also can’t access, but they definitely have DNS problems.

------
ljf
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/bbc.co.uk>

~~~
guan
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.bbc.co.uk>

------
ljf
And it's back, I guess we'll find out more tomorrow on the BBC blogs.

------
beck5
Everyone goes down eventually, if can go wrong....

------
re1s
They're up again.

------
aditya
Back now.

------
djmattyg007
the simple idea that anything from the BBC could be "down" and not operating
is, quite plainly, freaking scary.

------
corin_
Budget cuts ;)

------
hartror
Back for me.

